# Transport needed from Kent to Rushden Northamptonshire



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

What would you like help with?Transport
Contact/Rescue Organisation:Rushen Persian rescue/ ALUK
Do you have the rescue's permission to post this request?Yes
Do you take full responsibility for co-ordinating the transport run?Yes
(eg. ensuring that all volunteers have contact details of the rescue and others involved in the run, and know changeover times, locations, etc.)
Who legally owns the animal during transport?Rushden Persian rescue
Will paperwork/documentation be passed on with the animal?Handover form

*****Please note, documentation MUST be available for the individual/organisation to sign to relinquish the animal and transferred to each volunteer to hand over to the receiving party. We always recommend that a copy be kept by the rescue co-ordinating the run.*****

Number of animals:1
Type/Breedersian
Name(s)orcha.
Sex:Female
Age(s):5 yrs old
Colours:Calico
Neutered: Yes
Vaccinated:no 
Any known medical issues:None known
Any known behavioural Issues:None known

Any other information:Can't go into rescue until after Monday the 25th of April as Patsy is away until then

If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the rescue concerned directly.

Location Start: County & Postcode Rochester. Kent.
Location End: County & Postcode Rushden , Northamptonshire, NN10 6RY

Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.

We strongly advise volunteers not to take their own animals or young children when transporting unknown dogs.

Rochester, Kent, UK to Rushden NN10 6RY, UK - Google Maps

Had someone offer to do Birchanger to Rushden can anyone else help with the rest?

If you can help please can you pm me,email me at 
[email protected] or answer the thread on our site at

View topic - Transport needed from Kent to Rushden Northamptonshire • Animal Lifeline UK

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This is no longer needed, owner has homed herself, fingers crossed she has gone to a lovely home


----------

